
Google billionaire Eric Schmidt: Elon Musk is wrong about A.I - john58
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/29/google-billionaire-eric-schmidt-elon-musk-is-wrong-about-ai.html
======
oferzelig
Without reading (just by the title): both arguments are Ad hominem.

~~~
sharemywin
The article gives plenty of reason's that aren't Ad hominem:

AI is good because AI is good.

AI is good because AI will get better

AI is good because it doesn't explain itself, but one day it will.

